# How Do YOU Earn TBT?



## pinkcotton (Dec 30, 2016)

Besides posting, how do you guys earn TBT? I have a Welcome Amiibo item shop and I also sell WA villagers! What do you do?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

People usually sell collectibles to make profit, cycle villagers, sell things in Re-Tail, but i usually just hang around and sell the occasional thing or two in re-tail, and maybe cycle some villagers, nothing special.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

I mainly post but besides that, I used to sell artwork and I plan on selling adopts soon because I make so many OCs and never use them and I have little no-name doodles people may want. ^-^ I do Amazemojis (nerdy emoji stuff) for TBT and I need to get on them but I'm always busy or I struggle too much on the pixels and need a break.


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 30, 2016)

The only reason I have over 100 now is because of the Advent Calendar.


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 31, 2016)

I get them by being active, lol.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 31, 2016)

I just post, and I tend to ramble a lot when I do so it racks up bells fast. I've only sold a few things for TBT because I prefer giving away RV visits rather than making profit from them.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2016)

I just post, shops just aren't my thing. It consumes too much of my time.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2016)

I attempt to sell collectibles but...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Through my Pokemon shop and occasionally selling collectibles and ACNL items.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2016)

Mostly by posting on Brewster's Cafe with a little extra cash on the side by selling in-game items.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Mostly by posting on Brewster's Cafe with a little extra cash on the side by selling in-game items.



I think Brewster's Cafe is one of the boards that you don't earn TBT by posting.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 31, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> I think Brewster's Cafe is one of the boards that you don't earn TBT by posting.



You do earn TBT bells in Brewster's. 

I don't really have any use for TBT bells these days, but I had quite a bit saved up from the shop I ran when I first joined the site.  If I wanted more I suppose I'd just adjust my amount to something ridiculous and crash the economy completely except not really because that would be corrupt and horrible and I would NEVER...


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)

post & sometimes sell villagers & items.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

well i might open up a shop for the sanrio cards but seeing as my last giveaway pretty much flopped i'm thinking i might not since sanrio cards aren't the 'thing' nowadays i guess lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> You do earn TBT bells in Brewster's.
> 
> I don't really have any use for TBT bells these days, but I had quite a bit saved up from the shop I ran when I first joined the site.  If I wanted more I suppose I'd just adjust my amount to something ridiculous and crash the economy completely except not really because that would be corrupt and horrible and I would NEVER...



*gasp* You do? I stopped posting there because I thought you didn't! Lol, do it!


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 31, 2016)

I have an RV thread since I have almost all the Welcome Amiibo cards (I love collecting cards omg), but I also have a TON of stuff in my main town that I sell every few days. It all just piled up after a long time of playing, so it's naturally easy to sell.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 31, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> *gasp* You do? I stopped posting there because I thought you didn't! Lol, do it!



You do indeed!  The only boards that yield no bells for posting are the TBT Marketplace, Bulletin Board, Introduction Board, and The Basement.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 1, 2017)

Buying/selling collectibles and offsite currencies and items, and sometimes posting.  I used to have a few shops but I sorta gave them up from being too busy and inactive to keep up with them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> If I wanted more I suppose I'd just adjust my amount to something ridiculous and crash the economy completely except not really because that would be corrupt and horrible and I would NEVER...



umm your currency tab says otherwise???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Holy **** Oblivia.  Why would you do this?!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2017)

I think she was framed:


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 1, 2017)

Not cool, Jake.  Not cool at all.

I guess I earn my TBT by Jake being a sly fox and modhaxxing it into my account. :\


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 1, 2017)

You can give the TBT to me if it's making you feel guilty :/ smh, Jake,  stop abusing your holy mod powers


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 1, 2017)

I've removed the ill-begotten TBT bells and demoted Jake to NPC.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 1, 2017)

Guys watch out Jake is a bell hacker o: pls hack my bells


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 11, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## N a t (Jan 11, 2017)

I just post, and occasionally sell things. I haven't sold anything in a while though.


----------



## vel (Jan 11, 2017)

i.. don't. lol i used to get tbt by selling my pokeheroes items but ever since that sorta died out, i've been stuck with way too much items on pokeheroes, and way too little tbt on here. it's a sad world, friends. now i just post a lil bit and get tbt through small transactions from friends or selling some stuff sometimes.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 11, 2017)

I post and sometimes sell stuff I guess..


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

I remember getting a lot of TBT from reviewing people's dream addresses. I typically do an in-depth review. You get bells, people are happy with long reviews, everyone wins. 

I'll prob start reviewing towns again after I get mine updated for this week and catch up on my second town.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 1, 2017)

I earn mine by posting and not buying anything. After months of doing this, I now have more TBT than I'll ever need. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

****POSTING :-D


----------



## fenris (Apr 2, 2017)

I only really make TBT by posting.  I've thought about maybe doing tarot readings for TBT, but I don't know how much of a demand there'd be for something like that.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

good o'l spam


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 2, 2017)

fenris said:


> I only really make TBT by posting.  I've thought about maybe doing tarot readings for TBT, but I don't know how much of a demand there'd be for something like that.



I would pay for that!


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 2, 2017)

im just really patient it only takes a week or two to get 1,000 bells. that make differ from activity though. the only other way i tried to get tbt was when i was selling some flowers, but that was forever ago. it seems like posting and having a shop are the two most common ways


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 5, 2017)

You mean btb/tbt bells? Because I don't think anyone earns "the bell tree". Lol

I just post on forums.


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2017)

every ****post I make gets me closer to riches


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

magic,
my birthday allowance,
and the few times my cycling thread is open


----------



## opalskiies (Apr 5, 2017)

I sell villagers for only 5 TBT. Price is cheap so people eat it up. I also would feel bad for accepting more than 10+ TBT for a villager I can scan right back in... would be different if I didn't have their card. 

I think I sold Ankha for like 40 TBT

I also ran a flower shop for a bit. The first week I exploded in orders, then it immediately died, but I made a lot that one week so that's good I guess!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 6, 2017)

I have an epic method which I need to share with you guys here:

*I* _*Don't*_ 

(Not such a good method but hey, I'm just lazy)


----------



## N a t (Apr 6, 2017)

It varies. When I really needed bells, I opened an art shop, that i had to later close. I wanted to reopen, but my life has just gotten busier since then. That was rather disappointing for both me and my clients. I occasionally sold in game items, pokemon, villagers. Then I started giving things away too. But now I just post for my bells. I do occasionally sell collectibles, but very rarely. I usually buy or trade them now.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 6, 2017)

I just opened a item shop that I think people are really liking


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 6, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> I just opened a item shop that I think people are really liking



Why's that?


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

i dont try to, but trashposting gets 1 or 2 bells, and my dream town reviews get like 4/5 bells so


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Why's that?



Because I just opened it yesterday and I have a bunch of orders


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2017)

I had an art shop when I started here which gave me a few hundred bells, but closed shortly after since Uni became to busy. Now I just kinda sell colectibles I get from fair events and post a lot. c:


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

I was selling Pokemon. 
Would also post alot.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 8, 2017)

I just post! I like talking and writing so this method works for me, I don't really need to buy things THAT often, but if I need something and I'm running short I just post on threads I find interesting or start a new thread ^-^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 8, 2017)

Posting, selling crappy art. Selling collectibles. I haven't sold any ACNL stuff in a long time but I used to do giveaways and stuff with entry fees and got some bells that way.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 8, 2017)

I just post. Sometimes people give me tips for advice. And perhaps on the rare occasion when I give away villagers, people might tip me.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2017)

I just post a lot. It's a good thing I do, I buy so much cool stuff on the Retail subforum. I wouldn't have half the stuff I do if it wasn't for the shops


----------

